# Majek Extreme holeshote/top end question



## swank26 (Mar 1, 2010)

I have an 08 extreme with 225 vmax, the prop is a 23P Yamaha Saltwater Series 2. If I take off and give it full gas it will take off and get up then RPMs go up (I guess spins the word) if I do not throttle back a little. I can also only get 51 GPS max speed before spinning out the prop trimming it up. I ran into a guy with the same boat as me and he said the trim tabs keep it from allowing the boat to lift up and he had a similar problem. The tabs are equal with the bottom of the boat all of the way up. I do have a trolling motor, 2 batteries, and half/full of fuel at the times of these runs. Is it me, or do I need a different prop, or anything else yall know? Thanks


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

I think with the hpdi's (I'm assuming that 
is what you have) you need a little more pitch (25 fourblade...). That is what I've heard (I have a ox66 v max w/ a 4 blade 23p on mine)


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

*MAJEK EXTREME*

I am not trying to be a smart ***, but you need to learn how to drive your boat. I have an Extreme with a Yamaha F225 four stroke and I can run about 59 MPH GPS. With the right prop and RPM they will perform and a 2 stroke will preform very well over a 4 stroke motor. I have not seen the performance stats of the Yamaha SHO motor on the Extreme. I am running a Power-Tech 4 blade OFX 21 pitch. Extremes are like a bass boat you need to find the sweet spot on the jack-plate where the like to run. You can run them to high on the jack-plate and with to much tilt on the motor and they will not perform. Go to Bass Boat Central and see how bass boats are setup. This does not mean that you can't run the motor up and run shallow but you do not have the speed. When I am shallow and want to get the boat on top I have the motor set high on the jack-plate and as I start moving forward with the motor revving I drive the jack-plate down and the motor bites and takes off. I do not have trim tabs on my Extreme but for shallow water take off I am sure they would be to an advantage. Hope this helps you have a great boat with a good motor.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

I've setup *hundreds* of bass boats, the extreme is the same pad v design, so there are lot's of tricks to achieve the desired results.

All that said, remember 90% of your performance comes from your choice of props. That yamaha wheel is just going to be mediocre in all aspects, it's not really that fast, it's not that good on holeshot, it just sorta plugs along...

If top end is your desired result, a merc tempest or fury or yamaha T1 or powertech RXB would all smoke your current wheel. They'll all have much more lift, which will create less drag, and give you better top end. 

If holeshot/shallow water is the direction you'd rather go, the previously recommended OFX is a great prop for blasting out of the mud. A TRO4 might be a better compromise for top speed/holeshot, it's got a bit more lift to it.

What you'll need to learn, is the proper motor height to achieve your best speed with your current load. You want to be at the top end of your rpms with that HPDI, roostertail no higher than the motor cowling, boat up and lifting, no water out the sides, just straight back, and it should feel loose and light, even to the point of wanting to chine walk a little. Then it's fast.

It takes time and effort to get one dialed in correctly, you need to figure out what you want, and what your expectations are, and tweak until you find it.


----------



## swank26 (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree I can always learn more about driving the boat. I dont have problems on take off in shallow water if I pull back the throttle and not let it spin out (no matter depth of water). Do yall have to play with the throttle to get up, or can you go full throttle? On top end I can go full throttle and trim and jackplate until the motor spins and thats it. How high is your jackplat on top end? If thats not right try to explain it slow for me. I have had other drivers try their luck to no prevail.


----------



## swank26 (Mar 1, 2010)

I want to get a good holeshot and midrange performance. I know I need to do more tweeking to get the best performance. Thanks for the replys so far.


----------



## unclefes (Jul 13, 2006)

i took the trim tabs off of my extreme, gained me about 4 mph. boat dosent need them, and the tabs push the bow down even when they are in the full up position. they also cause a little drag that you dont want. 

have someone loan you a mercury rev 4 prop, 24 pitch, good starting point. dont let anyone tell you the boat needs more than a 24 or 25 pitch it cant pull it. you might find that a 21 pitch rev 4 is the prop you need once you reload the boat with batteries, fuel an ice chest with 75 pounds of ice and drinks and a fishing buddy.

make sure the batteries are located in the rear of the boat or at least in the center console, the extreme needs to have the bow up to run over 55 mph. maybe even take the trolling motor and batteries out of the boat while you are dialing in the prop it makes a huge difference what the weight of the batteries does to the attitude of the extreme hull. 
good luck, that boat should be around 59-63 mph if you get it set up right.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Whoah...
You need to setup your rig exactly like you plan on fishing in it. Put all your tackle, gas, livewell full, and two people. Trying to set one up light, and then run loaded is the exact formula for dissapointment.


----------



## swank26 (Mar 1, 2010)

I usually have two people, baitwell half full, two batteries/charger in console, and one in the rear, 2 ice chests behind the leaning post. I lightened up my fishing gear to a small bag. I know the trolling motor up front has a negative effect. Ive read what similar boats are doing and wondered why I wasnt seeing that and what are my options to get what I want out of "her". I want to try a four blade, and Ive searched other posts read what poeple are using the rev 4. Ive also emailed hartsell but have not recieved a reply, might have wrong email. Where is a place I can try a prop and find the right one? Thanks again guys...


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

*EXTREME*

I moved my trolling motor batteries to the right rear hatch with the on board charger and have my starting motor battery in the left rear hatch. With the fuel tank under the floor and full of fuel I figured it would help the performance by moving some of the weight aft. I talked to Johnny Majek about the trolling motor on the bow of the boat and he said that the tournament fishing people take the trolling motor off and place it in back of the boat until they start fishing this is not for the weight savings but for wind resistance. Johnny said that you could gain a lot of speed if the console wasn't drafting a lot of wind at speed. That is one of the reasons why bass boats are faster than bay boats all the weight of batteries and fuel are behind the operator plus small wind screens on the consoles.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I think it's def. a prop problem and moving all the weight you can to the back would help also. I would try a mercury prop, maybe a bravo 1 if you wanted a 4 blade prop. Maybe a 26 pitch. We are running bravo 1's on our pad vee Haynies with good results, you may not be trimming it out enough too. It's one mistake we see a lot is people not trimming enough to get all of the boat out of the water except for the pad which will cut your RPM's and keep your speed way below where it should be.


----------



## aggiephil30 (Aug 7, 2009)

IMO..keep the trim tabs off, you won't gain much in the way of performance. Trolling motor shouldn't make 1-2 mph difference (unless it is still in the water). Don't change the boat setup to try out props.

I seem to run the best jack plate on 1 and start trimming till the speedo stops climbing and/or the water pressure drops below 10 psi or so. In the process the steering will get heavy before you get "on the pad" then the nose gets light the steering effort feels lighter and now you are really flying. I changed from a 23P Rev 4 to a 21P to get up a little quicker and I really only run over 60 mph for short periods. The 23P seemed to lugg out of the hole but hey I could probably "learn" how to drive my boat. Still have the 23P sitting around if you are interested, Email me I don't get on here that often [email protected]. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

You may notice that some boats have the trim tabs mounted up on the transom 1/4-1/2 inch to keep the tabs from slowing the boat when they are fully retracted.

Charles


----------



## shallowader (Jul 11, 2009)

So, Let me make sure I understand. For best results of a hole shot the trim tabs should be lowered or raised?


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Here's what I suggest to find boatopia...
Someone sold you that rig, they should be more than motivated to make sure you're satisfied with it. Let's get them involved..

Let them know you are not satisfied with their choice of prop they stuck you with and you want to test some new wheels.
23 Powertech OFX
23 25 Merc tempest
25 Yamaha T1
23 Powertech TRO4

The three blade merc and yammie props are hard lifting, very fast blades, and should run good with an acceptable holeshot.

The four blades should have some advantage on holeshot, little easier to drive, but lose a couple of mph. Everything is somewhat a compromise.

If you would like some help, I'll be in that area in a couple of weeks, and help. Sorry I'm out of the business and don't have a truck load of props to test anymore, but an afternoon of tweaking will mean years of satisfaction.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

swank26 said:


> I have an 08 extreme with 225 vmax, the prop is a 23P Yamaha Saltwater Series 2. If I take off and give it full gas it will take off and get up then RPMs go up (I guess spins the word) if I do not throttle back a little. I can also only get 51 GPS max speed before spinning out the prop trimming it up. I ran into a guy with the same boat as me and he said the trim tabs keep it from allowing the boat to lift up and he had a similar problem. The tabs are equal with the bottom of the boat all of the way up. I do have a trolling motor, 2 batteries, and half/full of fuel at the times of these runs. Is it me, or do I need a different prop, or anything else yall know? Thanks


I've quickly scanned this thread and have not seen anything mentioned about prop wear. Is yours new? When I have seen blowing out of props it is often a worn out prop or a prop with inadequate cupp. Take your prop to a prop shop and have it looked at. If its not a bad prop, find one that fits your boat, as was stated above, an afternoon of prop testing can lead to a lifetime of happy boating.

chuck


----------



## swank26 (Mar 1, 2010)

The prop that was on the boat was used and chipped, I dont know what the prop is it just says 23-M. It came with the a new SS prop as an extra that is 23-M, but they are different blades. One is sharper edges. I swapped to the new prop when I got it. Dont get me wrong if I play with the throttle and let off I can get up no problem. I dont know if this is what yall are seeing. Here are some pics of the tabs and prop.


----------



## MAJEK22HP (Nov 24, 2009)

i have an 05 extreme hp running a 225 vmax (no trim tabs)... 28 pitch 4 blade chopper custom prop out of corpus retouched by baumann's last fall due to normal wear and tear... full thottle out of the hole slips a little but not bad jack plate on four anything above that it will blow out... only have it higher then four when getting up shallow...trolling motor up front, two batteries in consol and two in aft deck, full on fuel and two guys, jack plate on four and trimmed out will run 68 gps. but its like what the other guys said on here it took my a while to figure out exactly how she liked to run but now i have now trouble getting her up and chine walkin


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I would concentrate on the props not the tabs, they are likely not a factor in this, you have a prop problem. Looks to me like there isn't much cup in that prop. I can't tell much from the picture, but what you describe comes from the wrong prop most of the time, worn out or just wrong. Props are what make the motor/boat perform or what makes the boat drive like ****. That extreme is designed to run on the pad and the correct prop will do that for you. Get to a good prop shop and test some props. Good luck


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

The yamaha "M" prop was a pretty good bass wheel back in 1990, it needs to be fairly deep to run it's best, unworked it won't take a lot of height before it loses it's bite and falls down.

And...it's fairly thin, so after a year of grinding through sand and muck, it'll get worn down pretty fast. Which will aggravate your issue even more.

I think we can put a tempest or powertech four blade on there and you'll be much happier with the results.


----------



## DM3 (Jul 7, 2009)

I owned a 07 extreme w/225 hpdi i tried several props trying to find the best in speed and hole shot. The tempest 3 blade was the fastest (23pitch) but the best was powertech 4 blade ofx 21. The boat ran the best with the jack plate all the way down and trimed out untill the speed drops, (62 mph top end) I believe in propping a boat you need to be able to hit the max rpms and in the hpdi's case 5800 to 6000 rpms are where it needs to be.


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

pmgoffjr said:


> I've setup *hundreds* of bass boats, the extreme is the same pad v design, so there are lot's of tricks to achieve the desired results.
> 
> All that said, remember 90% of your performance comes from your choice of props. That yamaha wheel is just going to be mediocre in all aspects, it's not really that fast, it's not that good on holeshot, it just sorta plugs along...
> 
> ...


that is probably the three best things that can be said for achieving top speed !!!


----------



## Aggieholic (Mar 30, 2005)

*My Extreme Performance*

I have an 09 Extreme with HPDI 225 Series 2. I run a 4 blade 25 pitch. I have trim tabs like you. My best with full tank is 62. I'm only getting around 5300 rpm though. You definitely need to ditch that 23. I tried a 23 four blade and it kept cavitating. For best performance keep your engine jacked all the way down and trim it out till you feel it release and get on pad. If it starts getting squirly, trim it back down first then slowly back off of throttle. If you have a forward mounted ice chest just behind front deck, take it out unless you absolutely have to have it. I also have a bow mounted trolling motor like yourself. If you want to sacrifice holeshot, but want to get higher top end try a 3 blade 25 pitch. Let me know what you end up getting with the different props. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## swank26 (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow guys, thanks for the advice. I cant tell you how thankful I am. I am definately going to look into getting a new prop. Its great that someone can get on here and get real help from people that have gone through similar things. Im not worried about top end, I fish mostly in 1.5'-5' foot of water and stay in about that range the entire time. What props do yall suggest that would give me a good holeshot, and to be able to cruise at a good speed with good gas mileage. I would like to be able to run in the high fifty's and that will be enough for me. I dont mean to be short but Im leaving out of town for a few days to work in the morning, and I just got the night shift. Ill talk to yall this weekend and thanks again.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

Four blade will give you the best holeshot/midrange/slow speed performance, but won't be the absolute fastest.

Powertech is proven, the four blade Phil Schmidt sells in Victoria is a very good wheel also. There's prop experts up and down the coast that can hook you up, it won't be hard to find a wheel that is significantly better than what you've got.


----------

